# BMC Alpenchallenge AC01: World’s Fastest City Bike?



## Feanor1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd be curious to know how this compares with the Shand Stoater Plus, performance wise. I've been thinking of ordering one with the Shimano 11 di2 for a while. http://www.shandcycles.com/frames/allroad-plus/stoater-plus-overview/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2013)

I read somewhere that belt drive AND internal gearing are lots less efficient than a chain and derailleurs?

I'll stick with an RM01


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

oh look, a $5000 aluminum rigid mountain bike with skinny tires. What a steal.


----------



## Boulder_cyclis (Jan 25, 2015)

I own the top AC01 X1 SRAM and find this bike in a class of its own. Totally fast, fun, agile, versatile. Allows a true race bike feel wearing street clothes. Try that on your Colnago C59. A $4000 aluminum bike? Yes, but highly engineered with many world class integratd features. With the Belgian fenders and the Sparse lights, it is by far the coolest commute or urban bike anywhere that gets attention. Only downside: too nice to lock and leave in a theft risen city.


----------

